# i need a cockapoo



## gringo (Dec 17, 2011)

hi all im new to this site ,i 1st saw a cockapoo last week saw a guy with this great looking dog ask what it was and he told me it a cockapoo it was black with white chest .That was it i love these dogs always had spanials in the past .But i really want one of these so looking out for 1 in the cheshire area how do i make sure it will grow up with the curly coat or do they all grow up with the curly coat i know about F1/F2 any advice would be good thanks


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Hi and welcome to the forum.

You are right..Cockapoos are fab dogs but it is good to do some research before buying a puppy.

There is no guarantee what the coat will turn out like. Even if the breeder has had previous litters from a bitch the coat will vary between loose and wavy and tight curls like a poodle. Either way keeping a long coat takes a lot of hard work as they are prone to matting. Alot of owners keep their Cockapoo coats shorter for practical reasons and although I am trying to keep Daisy's coat long I may still cut it shorter as the winter progresses.

When looking at breeders please consider the genetic diseases that could be carried by the parent dogs. A good breeder will carry out appropriate health tests to ensure that the puppies they are selling are healthy. Consider the sort of breeder that you are comfortable buying from...a larger commercial breeder or a home/hobby breeder. To help you make you decision please read here http://www.cockapoo-owners-club.org.uk/cockapoo_finding_a_breeder.html

A good breeder will breed for temperament and you should always ask to see the parent dogs but definitely the mother of the puppies.

You will need to decide whether you want a Working, show or American Cocker Spaniel Mum. 

A good place to look at breeders is www.breedersonline.co.uk

Good luck with your search.


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Hi & welcome! Great choice 
Sarah has given some very good advice!
There are many breeders out there specialising in different cockapoo crosses so it is good to know which you have a preference for.
Generally if you go for the curliest pup in the litter the pup should end up with a curly coat, although you can't always tell so early on which makes choosing more difficult.
But whatever the pup you will love it regardless  They are such brilliant dogs! 
Good luck with your search


----------



## gringo (Dec 17, 2011)

when i find one it will be private not a breeder iv bred cavalier pups in the past got them vet checked with the puppy packs and first injection so would exspect the same if i get one there are a few on other sites but bit to far to go strange theres none on this site but thanks for advice


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

We do not sell puppies on this site, it is just for owners and prospective owners to get advice and chat about their cockapoos.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

If you are looking for a puppy try Breeders Online .... and find a good breeder who ticks all your boxes  good luck ... and please share all your puppy info with us wjhen you find him or her xxx


----------



## gringo (Dec 17, 2011)

*been to view*

well been to see 2 female dogs tonight like a ruby colour mum is a cocker and dad is a small poodle il try a picture seems very wavy 7 weeks old bit worried about the height the dog will get dont want a little one i hope it will get to cocker size and curly


----------



## gringo (Dec 17, 2011)

*picture*

other picture they are getting first inj wendesday ready to go on the 27th


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

aww she looks like my gypsy did as a puppy. so i recon she will get very light in colour. as for hight that will depend on the hight of mum and dad, i spent ages worrying how tall Delta would get because she was an american mini and i knew she would be smaller than my English mini girls, but she shared the same dad as Echo and her mum was a large american cocker(taller than the acceptable show standared) she is a little shorter but not as much as i was exspecting but only by like an inch


----------



## gringo (Dec 17, 2011)

i know she will get lighter but do you thing she will be curly as thats what i want her to be like


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Looks to me like she will be a curly girl.


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

i think she already looks quite wavy/curly so I almost definitely think it will have a curly coat when it's older, it's gorgeous  My Izzie has a lovely curly coat & she wasn't that wavy when we brought her home.


----------



## gringo (Dec 17, 2011)

picking her up on the 27th at 10.30 will get some pictures up then got a good deal got £100 of her asking price and 2 months of food so carnt be to bad a deal


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

****** said:


> picking her up on the 27th at 10.30 will get some pictures up then got a good deal got £100 of her asking price and 2 months of food so carnt be to bad a deal


Did you ask for money off?she looks very curly to me,think she will be quite poodley x


----------



## gringo (Dec 17, 2011)

we just went to see her couple days later said i may leave it as my wife had seen some local cheaper so she made the offer of 100 quid of plus 2 months food still dearer then the other ones we saw advertise but they were black and white not cream and the one we are getting is gorgeousand curly carnt wait the price was £675 which didnt seem to bad but some local to us were £500 so £575 it is


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

****** said:


> we just went to see her couple days later said i may leave it as my wife had seen some local cheaper so she made the offer of 100 quid of plus 2 months food still dearer then the other ones we saw advertise but they were black and white not cream and the one we are getting is gorgeousand curly carnt wait the price was £675 which didnt seem to bad but some local to us were £500 so £575 it is


do the new litter have all the relavent health tests?


----------



## gringo (Dec 17, 2011)

she says so mum is a cocker dad a poodle with the eye check clear been vets last thursday for 1st injection and check all past sohope it ok is there anyting i should check apart from these things she looked good when we saw her running about had a little bark paper trained a little soon have her sorted with the toilet stuff


----------

